# Walnut Sawing In The Rain



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 2, 2018)

well not exactly in the rain but it was raining when we were sawing. We only got wet when we put the lumber away. This was a small load that fit in my truck. The rain makes them look really nice though.

We were able to saw some 4/4 material from a couple of short logs, some 8/4 live edge slabs, and a couple of 5” thick pieces to make bowl blanks from.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 3, 2018)

Yup, sure does look good wet. Nice variety of sizes, something for everyone.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 3, 2018)

Still say there aren't many things nicer than a pickup full of beautiful wood! Chuck


----------



## bamafatboy (Sep 3, 2018)

A lot of nice walnut lumber, See some beautiful grain in it.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 3, 2018)

Great looking lumber! nothing like a little rain to make it look even better


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 18, 2018)

Lord have mercy , that is purdy


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 8, 2018)

LOL..being from FL, I didn't realize walnut actually had solid cores

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 4, 2019)

That's a lot nicer than what I have in the back of my truck. Very nice walnut there!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

